# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Minion MiP Turbo Dave, fun balancing robot toy, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/minion-mip-turbo-dave

Playlist "Minion MiP Turbo Dave"

----------


## Airicist

Minion MiP Turbo Dave from WowWee, First Look Toy Fair 2017

Published on Feb 20, 2017




> MiP is back and this time he is yellow! Yes, now you can get a Minion MiP, in this case, Turbo Dave
> 
> MiP is the very cool self balancing robot we reviewed a few years ago. Now WowWee has turned MiP into Turbo Dave, one of he most loved Minions.

----------


## Airicist

Despicable Me 3 MiP Turbo Dave from WowWee

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> Check out this AWESOME Minion! Minion MiP Turbo Dave from WowWee adapts the hugely popular, successful and interactive MiP product to a Minion, with everything you'd expect in terms of interaction, play and technological wizardry. Check him out in this video! 
> 
> Product Info: You may not be the most terrible villain on the planet, but you can still control your own Minion. Minion MiP Turbo Dave from WowWee is a new robot pal, based on the company’s successful MiP Robot. Turbo Dave has four modes of play by himself, and you can expand play by linking him with an interactive, free app. 
> His four on-board modes are: Default, where you can touch or poke him to get him to respond; Dance where he’s dance on his own; Free Roam when he just goes off on his own and Guard where he’ll warn you if there are intruders in the area. You can tell the mode he’s in by the light on his base, and you can switch modes by turning the wheel in his base by hand. 
> 
> To get Turbo Dave started, you’ll need 4 AAA batteries. Turn him on and place Dave on his wheels. You’ll feel the traction kick in, and he’ll balance. It’s actually pretty cool when he does that. Of course, when he gets going, you’ll want to be sure you have plenty of space for him to run around. 
> 
> The play is all about interacting and watching him do all kinds of silly stuff. Put his fart blaster in his hand, and he’s one manic minion. But that’s just the beginning! 
> 
> We really like the app and the way it expands play. First, connecting the app to Dave couldn’t have been easier. Once connected, you can drive him, have him go through various emotions, create sounds and have all kinds of interactions. There’s a lot to discover as you play, and that is lots of fun fun. There’s some music built into the app, and Dave makes his own noises, including the famous fart blaster, so you’ll have to determine if you want to turn the volume down. We actually preferred it that way, but it’s really up to you. There’s lots to discover and lots to play with this. It’s certainly one of the most fun and engaging Minion toys we’ve seen when it comes to ongoing interaction, discovery and entertainment

----------


## Airicist

Minion MiP Turbo Dave from Despicable Me 3, full review, fun balancing robot toy

Published on May 19, 2017




> Today we review the brand new Minion MiP Turbo Dave to go along with the upcoming Despicable Me 3 Movie.
> 
> Meet Turbo Dave, your own personal Minion!
> 
> * Over 140+ original sounds and phrases from the Despicable Me franchise
> * Reacts to shakes, pokes, bops, claps and hand gestures
> * Bonus app features 6 additional games: Fart Gun battles, STEM coding and more
> * Use your smart device as a remote control and drive Turbo Dave around
> * Tinker with your Minion’s emotions using digital mood chips
> ...

----------


## Airicist

WowWee Minion MiP - Turbo Dave

Published on May 23, 2017




> Have you ever wanted to have your very own loyal henchman to help carry out all of your mischievous schemes? Meet Turbo Dave: your own personal Minion! Turbo Dave responds to hand gestures and can even navigate your room. When desperate times call for DESPICABLE measures, WowWee’s Turbo Dave can bring in mischievous fun.

----------


## Airicist

Minion MiP Turbo Dave by WowWee

Published on Jun 20, 2017

----------

